# Rustoleum Neverwet



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I just became aware of this product, a spray-on water repelling barrier. Would this be appropriate on, say, a hand plane sole? I'm not sure if it's *only* usable on galvanized metal, or if cast iron would be okay as well. There are of course concerns with the barrier transferring to a workpiece, messing up a future finish. Anyone tried it?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/204216476?productId=204216476&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053#.UcRnEvmsiSr


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Why, if I may ask, would you want to use that when Johnsons Paste Wax is cheaper, would probably last just as long when sliding across a wood surface and is easy to apply as needed?

I have a feeling the Rustoleum is going to add a significant layer of gunk to the bottom of any plane.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Just floating the idea out there…


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

+1on da wax.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Buy some and try it out only way to find out. While the cheapest and already known product is at times the still the best solution the scientist laughs at the times this has been said over the years…..I mean a cave worked just fine and was cheaper but….

Now I would test it out on stuff you don't care about first, cheap chisel for instance. Will the product transfer to the wood piece and hurt glue up, staining, paint, etc… how well is the adhesion and abrasive resitence, etc…...


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Based on the video, I wonder why food manufacturers don't coat the insides of syrup, ketchup and chocolate sauce bottles with it.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

I would be nervous about using it on the soles. Might be worth a try on parts that don't touch wood, such as the inside parts of the plane.

I gave up on using Johnson's paste wax because it contains silicone. I've never had a problem with it affecting finish, but I don't want to start now. I have a bar of bee's wax that does an amazing job.

Another guy I know uses ski wax on his soles. You should probably stay away from the klister wax unless it is really wet or icy. In that case, you really shouldn't be planing wood until conditions improve.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tony, where did you hear that about JPW? The MSDS for it does not list silicone, which should be pretty definitive. They can get in legal trouble if they lie there.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

If you look at the MSDS you'll see why food manufacturer's don't use it.

EFFECTS OF OVEREXPOSURE - CHRONIC HAZARDS: May cause central nervous system disorder (e.g., narcosis involving a
loss of coordination, weakness, fatigue, mental confusion, and blurred vision) and/or damage. Reports have associated repeated
and prolonged occupational overexposure to solvents with permanent brain and nervous system damage.
PRIMARY ROUTE OF ENTRY: Eye Contact, Ingestion, Inhalation, Skin Absorption, Skin Contact
3. Composition/Information On Ingredients
Chemical Name CAS-No. Weight %
Less Than
ACGIH TLVTWA
ACGIH TLVSTEL
OSHA PEL-TWA
OSHA PELCEILING
Liquefied Petroleum Gas 68476-86-8 30.0 N.E. N.E. N.E. N.E.
Aliphatic Hydrocarbon 64742-89-8 20.0 100 ppm N.E. 100 ppm N.E.
n-Butyl Acetate 123-86-4 15.0 150 ppm 200 ppm 150 ppm N.E.
Methyl Isobutyl Ketone 108-10-1 15.0 50 ppm 75 ppm 100 ppm N.E.
Methyl Acetate 79-20-9 15.0 200 ppm 250 ppm 200 ppm N.E.
Ethyl Acetate 141-78-6 10.0 400 PPM N .E. 400 PPM N.E.
Polypropylene 9003-07-0 5.0 N.E. N.E. 5 mg/m3 N.
The only thing close to food safe is the gas used for propellant.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim,

My bad. I was thinking of another product.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a product reviewer for a large retail chain. I recently got to review this.

1 - It's awesome stuff. Works way better than advertised
2 - It has almost no place in the workshop. It does leave a texture that is anything but smooth.
3 - It discolors the surface of the item it is applied to. Much more noticeable on darker surfaces as it dries to a milky white.

HOWEVER - I found the perfect use for it. Parallel clamps! Anyone who has spent a weekend scraping glue off of their parallel clamp bars will really appreciate this stuff


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

There is nothing food safe about this product.

It does not last indefinitely and wears off through abrasion.

Why are you getting water on you plane? Stop doing that.

The product itself is fantastic. It will do what it says. I've sprayed it on clothing, shoes, my DISH dish (no more sticking bird poop). I wouldn't put it anywhere near my woodworking. Just like I wouldn't put water anywhere near my tools.


----------

